# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Susaton 250 and Deca 300 by ********

## smek007

I am 27, 180 lbs, and taking my first "real" cycle. Previously I have tried M1T which actually gave results. (Gained 15 lbs, kept 10, bench went up 25+lbs)

I have sustabol 250 and decabol 300 by *EDIT* Laboratories. I have been taking 
250mg of sus per week and 300 mg of deca per week. I have just finished my 3rd full week. I've eaten pretty good and trained 5-6 days a week and have actually LOST 2 lbs and feel more lethargic. I dont know if its because work has been hectik or what... shouldnt the deca and test have kicked in by now?

I cant even google any info on **EDIT**..and the label looks like it was printed real cheaply.

Any comments or info would be appreciated...

Please read the board rules before posting again . I am removing your pics.. Edit out the lab name before you post them again ..
Merc.

----------


## methan

lol tetrix labs

----------


## BIGPAPAPUMP77

:Asskiss:  I DONT KNOW ABOUT THAT LAB.....SOUNDS BUNK

----------


## Big

it sounds a lot like a lab name that shouldn't be posted, considering posting lab names is against the rules.

----------


## CYP400

ug lab, naming and posting pics, reported!

----------


## kully

it takes about 4 to 5 weeks to kick in mate

----------


## n1tr0x

> I have been taking 
> 250mg of sus per week and 300 mg of deca per week. I have just finished my 3rd full week. I've eaten pretty good and trained 5-6 days a week and have actually LOST 2 lbs and feel more lethargic.


My GOD !!!
Those sucker would have shipped you water in place of Deca and Susta. Coz even a susta alone can kick your muscles and you can gain atleast 2 pounds of muscles in 2 weeks even if you do not work hard. 
 :Chairshot:  Damn these fakes. Bloody suckers. Next time before you place an order let me know the pharmacy name or any other guy in here so that you are not scammed. :Tear: 

n1tr0x

----------


## n1tr0x

> it takes about 4 to 5 weeks to kick in mate


come on man, the guy has been training from 3 weeks on cycle and he LOST 2 pounds and he feels lethargic. He was giving his best at workout coz he thought he is on good stack. Earlier he was using M1T and gained 15 lbs. But do you think it will first shred some weight and then suddenly he will become Ronnie Coleman ?

----------


## Dado5

Is deca blue labeled and test red labeled?

----------


## Tree Trunks

The Deca is blue labeled with a blue top and the sust is Green with a green top. heard of it?

----------


## widowmaker2

> The Deca is blue labeled with a blue top and the sust is Green with a green top. heard of it?


bro this thread is six months old...im sure hes figured out if it was real or not :Chairshot:

----------


## Tree Trunks

Worth a shot

----------

